# Avis sur l'Ipod touch



## Touch-me (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir je suis nouvelle sur ce forum et j'aimerais que toutes les personnes ayant acheté l'Itouch me donnent leur avis sur ce petit bijou car je voudrais me l'acheter et je ne veux pas être déçue!!! Merci de bien vouloir me répondre


----------



## Vladimok (14 Décembre 2008)

Touch-me a dit:


> Bonsoir je suis nouvelle sur ce forum et j'aimerais que toutes les personnes ayant acheté l'Itouch me donnent leur avis sur ce petit bijou car je voudrais me l'acheter et je ne veux pas être déçue!!! Merci de bien vouloir me répondre



Eh bien moi je ne suis pas un fanatique de ce genre de produits (lecteur MP3 et autres), et je vais avoir mon premier iPod Touch à Noël, je l'ai essayé, 5 minutes, il y a quelques mois, et j'ai été conquis.

Résultat: Achat hier à la Fnac d'un iPod Touch 16 Go avec garantie étendu.

Maintenant je cherche le bonne étui


----------



## r e m y (14 Décembre 2008)

C'est un produit GENIALISSIME!

J'en ai un depuis 1 an et je ne m'en lasse pas!


----------



## Touch-me (14 Décembre 2008)

merci bien de me répondre  ça me rassure déja un peu de voir qu'il est vraiment bien pour vous! Je pense réellement me l'acheter. Par contre vous ne lui trouvez aucun défaud ? Même pas un petit?


----------



## sandre@indexld.com (14 Décembre 2008)

Touch-me a dit:


> merci bien de me répondre  ça me rassure déja un peu de voir qu'il est vraiment bien pour vous! Je pense réellement me l'acheter. Par contre vous ne lui trouvez aucun défaud ? Même pas un petit?



Moi si.

Celui-là :
Ipod Touch / Crépitements lecture audio

En plus d'une qualité sonore bien moindre que les Ipod Classic.


----------



## Touch-me (14 Décembre 2008)

sandre@indexld.com a dit:


> Moi si.
> 
> Celui-là :
> Ipod Touch / Crépitements lecture audio
> ...



Effectivement c'est un bon défaut! Après il reste à savoir si ce n'est pas juste le tien qui a un défaut de fabrication


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

Je rejoins l'avis de Remy 

J'adore tout simplement cette petite machine 

Elle me suit partout! J'ai tout mes cours, mes rdz, mes mails... 

Et avec l'AppStore, j'ai de nombreuses applications qui me rendent de très nombreux services et ce quotidiennement!

Certes tu trouvera des grincheux pour te dire qu'il n'est pas terrible, etc, mais selon moi, c'est le meilleur des ipods qu'Apple à créés. (et j'ai pas peur de le dire )


----------



## KaMouChe (14 Décembre 2008)

J'avais l'iPod Touch 1G, une vraie petite merveille,

Depuis, j'ai évolué vers un iPhone 3G,

Qu'attend-tu de ton iPod Touch ? Car ta question est vraiment très large


----------



## Vladimok (14 Décembre 2008)

KaMouChe a dit:


> J'avais l'iPod Touch 1G, une vraie petite merveille,
> 
> Depuis, j'ai évolué vers un iPhone 3G,
> 
> Qu'attend-tu de ton iPod Touch ? Car ta question est vraiment très large



iPhone 3G est très bien, le seul problème est le montant des abonnements téléphoniques !


----------



## Touch-me (14 Décembre 2008)

KaMouChe a dit:


> J'avais l'iPod Touch 1G, une vraie petite merveille,
> 
> Depuis, j'ai évolué vers un iPhone 3G,
> 
> Qu'attend-tu de ton iPod Touch ? Car ta question est vraiment très large



Oui effectivement j'ai remarqué que j'avais pas précisé que je voulais le nouvel Itouch donc la version 2 mais je pense qu'il n'y a pas d'énormes différences entre la première et la seconde version, si?


----------



## KaMouChe (14 Décembre 2008)

Les différences sont minimes, une meilleure accroche Wifi, un design un chouia remaniée,

Mais que souhaites-tu faire avec ton iTouch ? Utilisation uniquement en lecteur MP3, Internet ? Wifi ?  VoIP ? Jeux ? PDA ?


----------



## Touch-me (14 Décembre 2008)

KaMouChe a dit:


> Les différences sont minimes, une meilleure accroche Wifi, un design un chouia remaniée,
> 
> Mais que souhaites-tu faire avec ton iTouch ? Utilisation uniquement en lecteur MP3, Internet ? Wifi ?  VoIP ? Jeux ? PDA ?



Déja ce qui compte pour moi à la base c'est le mp3 et l'accès a internet, après le fait de pouvoir y installer des applications me plait beaucoup mais j'ai peur qu'il n'y en ai pas beaucoup


----------



## KaMouChe (14 Décembre 2008)

Très bien,

Donc pour le lecteur MP3, je sais pas si tu as déjà eu un iPod, c'est le must pour tout ce qui est gestion de tes mp3.
Pour une utilisation Internet, penses à toujours être sous un réseau Wifi, voilà la raison pour laquelle, j'ai opté pour un iPhone 3G, car en plus d'être Wifi, il offre la 3G, et donc Internet, partout, tout le temps (et même pour t'écrire ce message )
Ensuite, des applications, il y en a des milliers sur l'AppStore, elles n'attendent plus que d'être téléchargées

Have fun avec ton iPod


----------



## Vladimok (14 Décembre 2008)

En parlant d'applications, quel sont actuellement les meilleurs applications recensé pour les iPod touch non cracké ?


----------



## Touch-me (14 Décembre 2008)

KaMouChe a dit:


> Très bien,
> 
> Donc pour le lecteur MP3, je sais pas si tu as déjà eu un iPod, c'est le must pour tout ce qui est gestion de tes mp3.
> Pour une utilisation Internet, penses à toujours être sous un réseau Wifi, voilà la raison pour laquelle, j'ai opté pour un iPhone 3G, car en plus d'être Wifi, il offre la 3G, et donc Internet, partout, tout le temps (et même pour t'écrire ce message )
> ...



Merci bien pour cette réponse, c'est sur que l'Iphone 3G fait rêver mais son forfais fait plutôt mal au portefeuille!! Pour ce qui est des applications, est-ce que les payantes sont vraiment les meilleures? Y'a t-il beaucoup de BONNES applications gratuites?


----------



## Vladimok (14 Décembre 2008)

Touch-me a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des applications, est-ce que les payantes sont vraiment les meilleures? Y'a t-il beaucoup de BONNES applications gratuites?




Meme interrogation, si l'on pouvait avoir une réponse pour les novices et surtout pour les ipod touch non cracké.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> En parlant d'applications, quel sont actuellement les meilleurs applications recensé pour les iPod touch non cracké ?





Touch-me a dit:


> Merci bien pour cette réponse, c'est sur que l'Iphone 3G fait rêver mais son forfais fait plutôt mal au portefeuille!! Pour ce qui est des applications, est-ce que les payantes sont vraiment les meilleures? Y'a t-il beaucoup de BONNES applications gratuites?



C'est bien la peine de se prendre la tête à créer de fils épinglés à la tête de ce forum 

Fil n°1

Fil n°2

Bonne lecture et si vous avez des interrogations précises, n'hésitez pas


----------



## Touch-me (14 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> C'est bien la peine de se prendre la tête à créer de fils épinglés à la tête de ce forum
> 
> Fil n°1
> 
> ...



Merci mais en fait je ne demande pas autant de précisions sur les applications mais j'aimerais juste savoir si les gratuites sont bien et si il y en a suffisamment pour ne pas ce lasser trop vite?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

Touch-me a dit:


> Merci mais en fait je ne demande pas autant de précisions sur les applications mais j'aimerais juste savoir si les gratuites sont bien et si il y en a suffisamment pour ne pas ce lasser trop vite?



Et les 650 pages du 1er fils te donnent pas un indice 

Sans rire, les ressources de l'AppStore sont vraiment très grande même en ce qui concerne les applications gratuites.

Après en payant, il en existe des milliers et commence à 0,79 centimes (ce qui est pour moi très raisonnable au vu de certaines applications précieuses...)


----------



## Touch-me (14 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et les 650 pages du 1er fils te donnent pas un indice
> 
> Sans rire, les ressources de l'AppStore sont vraiment très grande même en ce qui concerne les applications gratuites.
> 
> Après en payant, il en existe des milliers et commence à 0,79 centimes (ce qui est pour moi très raisonnable au vu de certaines applications précieuses...)



Ok, merci pour les renseignements  Je pense réellement que je vais me l'acheter :love:


----------



## BlueVelvet (15 Décembre 2008)

Je ne peux que plussoyer. L'iTouch est grandiose.
Je me suis offert un iTouch il y a 5 semaines, c'est un délire constant, je ne sais pas encore où donner de la tête.
L'offre sur l'Appstore est infernale, je suis devenu adepte de jeux, ce que je n'étais pas jusqu'ici 
Je refais ma base de contacts pro, mon agenda, et je découvre toutes les autres possibilités de liTouch...


----------



## Cleveland (15 Décembre 2008)

J'ai bien envie d'un iPod touch pour Noël mais je me demande est ce qu'il me sera vraiment utile ?


----------



## DeepDark (15 Décembre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> J'ai bien envie d'un iPod touch pour Noël mais je me demande est ce qu'il me sera vraiment utile ?


J'ai envie de te dire :

Si à Noël un iPod Touch tu recevras
Toujours conquis tu seras
Et jamais tu ne regretteras








:sleep:


----------



## Cleveland (15 Décembre 2008)

Ouais ! Ca m'amuse de prendre l'iPod touch d'un pote mais au quotidien est ce que ca va l'être tout autant ?

J'aimerai regarder des films , musique , ebooks why not et bien sur le surf habitant Paris le wifi ca manque pas ... Mais quid de la batterie ?


----------



## DeepDark (15 Décembre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> Ouais ! Ca m'amuse de prendre l'iPod touch d'un pote mais au quotidien est ce que ca va l'être tout autant ?
> 
> J'aimerai regarder des films , musique , ebooks why not et bien sur le surf habitant Paris le wifi ca manque pas ... Mais quid de la batterie ?


Un mois que j'ai mon Touch et je ne m'en lasse pas. Utilisation intensive tous les jours : musique, surf, ebooks, jeux... (comme PDA aussi).
Bref il y a de quoi faire


----------



## itako (15 Décembre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> J'ai bien envie d'un iPod touch pour Noël mais je me demande est ce qu'il me sera vraiment utile ?



aha comme moi

La batterie du V2 est plutot bonne,  environ 34 heure en audio d'après les test et apple, donc meilleur que le v1 et l'iphone par la même occasion


----------



## Cleveland (15 Décembre 2008)

Les test d'Apple ... Je les connais les bougres


----------



## itako (15 Décembre 2008)

Les test ET apple!
Ce que je veux dire c'est que l'autonomie annoncé est respecté!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2008)

Je n'en ai un que depuis quelques jours et je trouve franchement que c'est trop de la balle. :love::love::love:

Pour les applications gratuites, j'ai trouvé eBay mobile, Le Monde et un jeu de Sudoku.


----------



## DeepDark (15 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour les applications gratuites, j'ai trouvé eBay mobile, Le Monde et un jeu de Sudoku.



C'est tout?


----------



## Matt82 (15 Décembre 2008)

Sur mon iPhone 3G (acheté il y a 1 semaine d occasion), j ai mis des applications gratos : 
ebay, facebook, remote, des jeux, 1 appli pour trouver l essence pas chere à proximité, ...

Les fils donnés ci dessus sont à lire 

Le fait de prendre un iPhone d occasion te permet de ne pas prendre un forfait lié  
En revendant mon iPod Classic et mon W910i ca m a payé le 3G en 16 Go


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> C'est tout?


Pour l'instant, ça suffit.


----------



## Alix75 (15 Décembre 2008)

J'ai le Touch depuis près de 2 mois, et comment dire...

Je suis ravi, non pas ravi, je suis épaté, même aujourd'hui, je l'adore. Il est incroyable.

Non franchement, c'est une réussite technologique ce petit bijou, de plus, avec l'App Store vous ne risquez pas de vous ennuyer !


Bref, mon plus gros coup de coeur "multimédia" jamais eu. (L)


----------



## Cleveland (15 Décembre 2008)

Je vais " peut être " craqué


----------



## itako (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## r e m y (15 Décembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Sur mon iPhone 3G (acheté il y a 1 semaine d occasion), j ai mis des applications gratos :
> ebay, facebook, remote, des jeux, 1 appli pour trouver l essence pas chere à proximité, ...
> ...



Et avec ce que tu vas économiser sur l'essence, tu vas pouvoir t'acheter des applis payantes sans remords!


----------



## Matt82 (15 Décembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Et avec ce que tu vas économiser sur l'essence, tu vas pouvoir t'acheter des applis payantes sans remords!


T es pas fou, payer quelque chose... 
J ai pas encore vu d applis payantes qui m intéresse vraiment


----------



## iSuck (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
C'est un peus hors-sujet c'que j'vais dire mais j'm'y lance :
Y a pas queq'chose qui cloche sur l'Apple Store ? Je veux dire que l'autonomie du Touch et du Nano sont respectivement :
iPod Touch
Lecture musicale : jusqu'à 36 heures en charge complète
Lecture vidéo : jusqu'à 6 heures en charge complète
iPod Nano
Lecture musicale : jusqu'à 24 heures en charge complète
Lecture vidéo : jusqu'à 4 heures en charge complète

Je me demande si Apple n'extrapolerait pas un peu la batterie de son Touch pour le mettre en valeur...
Qu'en pensez vous ????


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Le nano est beaucoup plus petit et fin.
Il est normal qu'il ne dure pas aussi longtemps que le touch.


----------



## Gyzmo 7 (16 Décembre 2008)

En ce qui concerne la durée de la batterie du Touch, 6h en vidéo ne me parait pas extrapolé. J'ai regardé un épisode de série (soit un peu plus de 40 min) et la batterie n'a pas diminué (alors que les "grades" sont précis). Pour la musique, aucune idée je n'ai jamais l'occasion de le laisser en MP3 très longtemps.

Par contre dès qu'on active le wi-fi, la batterie fond a vue d'oeil, je tablerais sur 2h30 (3h max) pour surfer/télécharger des applications.

Sinon pour un avis général, je suis très divisé. L'iPod Touch est vraiment un produit bien fini, la fonction tactile est nickel, les interfaces sont agréables, naviguer sur le net est facile, les vidéos apparaissent à l'écran de très bonne qualité, le défilement des photos est très pratique, etc... MAIS je rencontre déjà un problème de taille au bout de 5 jours, toutes les applications téléchargées ne veulent plus se lancer. La connexion aux Livebox est apparemment compliqué comparé au reste des réseaux wi-fi. Et pour finir l'utilisation d'iTunes est très vite agaçante.


----------



## itako (16 Décembre 2008)

"Enfin, dernier points de ce feedback, lautonomie annoncée par Apple 36h en audio et 6h en vidéo se révèle plutôt correcte puisque je suis arrivé à 34h40 en audio et un peu plus de 6h en vidéo, bien entendu en faisant que ça et sans wifi"
_GénérationMP3_

Après 4 génération d'ipod itunes je le gère comme sur des roulettes, par contre si tu es sous windows c'est effectivement lourd.

Et pour finir la livebox ca marche trés bien (déjà essayé avec nintendo ds, ipod touch, nokia, une demis douzaine de pc different..) il suffit d'appuier sur le bouton d'association et de rentrer la clée wep


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2008)

Moi, en entrant l'adresse MAC de l'iPod Touch dans la liste des adresses MAC de la Livebox, c'est passé comme une lettre à la Poste.

Mais de manière générale, les Livebox sont chiantes pour la configuration de connexion wi-fi. Là, j'ai été surpris que ça marche si vite.


----------



## Gyzmo 7 (16 Décembre 2008)

C'est sûr que les Livebox sont moins pratiques que certains autres routeurs....

Quant à iTunes, je ne l'ai jamais utilisé sur un Mac pour voir la différence, mais je maintiens : sur PC c'est l'horreur. Vive le mode "stockage externe" de la quasi totalité des autres lecteurs MP3. Si on avait le choix entre iTunes et un mode "disque dur" quand on branche l'iPod Touch, il serait presque parfait.


----------



## iSuck (16 Décembre 2008)

Ah merci pour vos remarques, mais quelqu'un s'est-il déja connecté en wi-fi dans des boîtes comme chez la SNCF (enfin, je crois  ) ou McDo par exemple ??? ça pourrait éventuellement me servir en cas d'urgence.


----------



## itako (16 Décembre 2008)

mac do ouép


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2008)

Gyzmo 7 a dit:


> C'est sûr que les Livebox sont moins pratiques que certains autres routeurs....
> 
> Quant à iTunes, je ne l'ai jamais utilisé sur un Mac pour voir la différence, mais je maintiens : sur PC c'est l'horreur. Vive le mode "stockage externe" de la quasi totalité des autres lecteurs MP3. Si on avait le choix entre iTunes et un mode "disque dur" quand on branche l'iPod Touch, il serait presque parfait.


J'ai déjà utilisé iTunes sur un PC et je ne trouve pas que ce soit l'horreur.


----------



## Gyzmo 7 (17 Décembre 2008)

Tu dois être très doué et très patient à la fois dans ce cas.
J'ai beaucoup d'amis qui ont des iPods avec un PC tous sans exception se plaignent d'iTunes. C'est vrai que le peu de gens que je connais qui ont un Mac ne m'ont jamais dit que c'était chiant.

J'ai failli ne pas acheter le Touch à cause d'iTunes, c'est te dire à quel point on l'aime


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

Je l'ai très longtemps utilisé sur PC. Des amis aussi actuellement. 
Ils en sont ravi. Pour gérer sa bibliothèque musicale, il n'y a pas mieux.

Après que ce soit sur PC ou Mac, ça change pas grand chose. 

En quoi es-tu insatisfait ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Je l'ai très longtemps utilisé sur PC. Des amis aussi actuellement.
> Ils en sont ravi. Pour gérer sa bibliothèque musicale, il n'y a pas mieux.


Je trouve aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2008)

Gyzmo 7 a dit:


> Tu dois être très doué et très patient à la fois dans ce cas.
> J'ai beaucoup d'amis qui ont des iPods avec un PC tous sans exception se plaignent d'iTunes. C'est vrai que le peu de gens que je connais qui ont un Mac ne m'ont jamais dit que c'était chiant.
> 
> J'ai failli ne pas acheter le Touch à cause d'iTunes, c'est te dire à quel point on l'aime


Non, j'aime bien les logiciels simples à utiliser. 

Je crois que ton problème est un manque d'habitude à la simplicité d'utilisation des logiciels Apple. Tu es trop habitué avec Windows à faire compliqué.


----------



## itako (17 Décembre 2008)

Sous windows j'utilise foobar, c'est pour dire..


----------



## Gyzmo 7 (17 Décembre 2008)

Je n'utilise pas de logiciel pour gérer ma bibliothèque musicale, c'est pour ça qu'iTunes c'est frustrant. Je la gère moi-même en créant des dossiers sur un disque externe et c'est bien plus simple. Mais je ne veux pas copier toute cette bibliothèque dans iTunes car il y a beaucoup trop de morceaux, dont beaucoup que je n'écoute pas souvent.

Ce que je n'aime pas dans iTunes c'est l'impossibilité de gérer manuellement ton iPod, le fait de ne pas pouvoir créer des dossiers et de les placer où tu veux. Mais iDuck tu as en partie raison, ça doit être un manque d'habitude.

Après je ne pense pas que les logiciels Apple soient simples et ceux pour Windows compliqués (je dis pour Windows car au final on utilise peu de logiciels Microsoft). Par exemple quand je me sert d'un Mac je trouve ça compliqué alors que sur mon PC tout me paraît simple. Je pense que c'est la même chose quand on a toujours utilisé un Mac et qu'on débarque sur un PC.


----------



## Paski.pne (17 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

Tu peux parfaitement demander à iTunes de ne pas gérer ton dossier de musique et "te faire ch**r" (ce n'est que mon avis  ) à tout gérer manuellement. Tout comme tu peux avoir ta zique sur un disque externe. Tout ça se passe et se règle dans les préférences d'iTunes. Dans la section "Avancé" des préférences tu décoches l'option "maintenir organisé le dossier iTunes music" et tu peux aussi lui indiquer le chemin du dossier que tu souhaites.

Pour les musiques que tu n'écoutes pas, tu peux les avoir dans ta bibliothèque et simplement les décocher pour qu'elles ne soient pas lues.

Ensuite, la synchronisation de l'iPod tu peux parfaitement la faire en manuel. Tu n'es pas obligé d'avoir une synchro automatique. Tu peux créer les listes de lecture que tu veux et ne synchroniser que celles-ci à ton iPod.

iTunes est bien plus ouvert que tu sembles le penser.

Je ne peux que te conseiller de jeter un &#339;il à l'aide d'iTunes.


----------



## Gyzmo 7 (17 Décembre 2008)

"tu peux aussi lui indiquer le chemin du dossier que tu souhaites"
---> Le dossier d'arrivée dans l'iPod ou le dossier où iTunes pioche les musiques ? J'espère le 1er, sinon le 2ème je sais.

"Pour les musiques que tu n'écoutes pas, tu peux les avoir dans ta bibliothèque et simplement les décocher pour qu'elles ne soient pas lues." 
---> Je ne veux même pas qu'elles apparaissent dans la bibliothèque, après faut s'amuser à cocher/décocher des milliers de morceaux... niveau pratique on a vu mieux 

"Ensuite, la synchronisation de l'iPod tu peux parfaitement la faire en manuel. Tu n'es pas obligé d'avoir une synchro automatique. Tu peux créer les listes de lecture que tu veux et ne synchroniser que celles-ci à ton iPod"
---> Je fais déjà comme ça, et je trouve pas ça particulièrement pratique :mouais:

"iTunes est bien plus ouvert que tu sembles le penser."
---> Je demande qu'à le voir, mais sans un mode "stockage externe" banal je ne pense pas que je trouverais ça pratique, même au bout de 6 mois.


----------



## Paski.pne (17 Décembre 2008)

Gyzmo 7 a dit:


> "tu peux aussi lui indiquer le chemin du dossier que tu souhaites"
> ---> Le dossier d'arrivée dans l'iPod ou le dossier où iTunes pioche les musiques ? J'espère le 1er, sinon le 2ème je sais.


Et non, c'est le second :rateau: 
L'iPod est vraiment fait pour fonctionner en couple avec iTunes, et c'est pour cela que la gestion, même manuelle, de l'iPod se fait au travers d'iTunes. Tu n'as pas d'accès direct à l'iPod depuis l'explorateur Windows et je comprends maintenant que c'est ça qui te gêne. Mais je ne pense pas que tu serais gagnant quant à la souplesse (voir plus loin).


Gyzmo 7 a dit:


> "Pour les musiques que tu n'écoutes pas, tu peux les avoir dans ta bibliothèque et simplement les décocher pour qu'elles ne soient pas lues."
> ---> Je ne veux même pas qu'elles apparaissent dans la bibliothèque, après faut s'amuser à cocher/décocher des milliers de morceaux... niveau pratique on a vu mieux


Ah, mais si tu ne veux pas les avoir dans iTunes tu ne les y mets pas, tout bêtement 


Gyzmo 7 a dit:


> "Ensuite, la synchronisation de l'iPod tu peux parfaitement la faire en manuel. Tu n'es pas obligé d'avoir une synchro automatique. Tu peux créer les listes de lecture que tu veux et ne synchroniser que celles-ci à ton iPod"
> ---> Je fais déjà comme ça, et je trouve pas ça particulièrement pratique :mouais:


Qu'est-ce qui te semblerait plus pratique ? Fouiller dans plusieurs dossiers pour trouver le morceau ou l'album que tu veux mettre sur l'iPod ? Puis devoir parcourir l'arborescence de l'iPod pour y glisser ensuite cette musique ?
Car passer par une gestion depuis l'explorateur ça reviendrait à ça. Là, avec iTunes, tu gères tout à travers une interface qui te permet rapidement de collecter des titres selon tes critères. Tu peux passer par artiste, par album, par genre, etc. Tu peux même passer par les filtres des listes intelligentes et jouer sur la date d'ajout, sur ta notation des morceaux, etc. Tout cela de façon "automatique" sans devoir passer par une gestion laborieuse à travers de multiples dossiers.


Gyzmo 7 a dit:


> "iTunes est bien plus ouvert que tu sembles le penser."
> ---> Je demande qu'à le voir, mais sans un mode "stockage externe" banal je ne pense pas que je trouverais ça pratique, même au bout de 6 mois.


Tu entends quoi exactement par mode de stockage externe banal ? Car j'ai peur de ne pas comprendre


----------



## itako (17 Décembre 2008)

ohohoh je rentre de la fnac.. mais qu'est ce que c'est que ça hohoho


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2008)

Aurais-tu acheté un iPod Touch ?  : love: 

Moi aussi, je rentre de la Fnac ou j'ai changé le modèle en polucarbonate commandé sur fnac.com pour un modèle en cuir plus cher mais qui m'inspire plus confiance pour la protection de mon iPod Touch.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

C'est nowel avant l'heure !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

Tout fout l'camp dans ce pays!

Allez, tu le remets dans le papier cadeau et direction sapin 




(Bon amusement )


----------



## Gyzmo 7 (17 Décembre 2008)

"Qu'est-ce qui te semblerait plus pratique ? Fouiller dans plusieurs dossiers pour trouver le morceau ou l'album que tu veux mettre sur l'iPod ? Puis devoir parcourir l'arborescence de l'iPod pour y glisser ensuite cette musique ?"

Exactement ! Comme je sais toujours ce que je veux écouter et que ma bibliothèque faite par mes soins est très bien rangée, ça me prend très peu de temps.

"Tu entends quoi exactement par mode de stockage externe banal ? Car j'ai peur de ne pas comprendre."
---> J'entends ce que tu as dis plus haut, ce serait le rêve.


----------



## itako (17 Décembre 2008)

hééé oui, c'est bien un touch, je deviens fou avec les bulle de merde sous le film de protection et j'ai un blême avec l'installation d'apps a partir de itunes, c'est super lourd je suis obligé de tout installer a partir du touch..., si vous pouvez m'aider sur mon autre topic ça serait cool

Sinon voila c'est un gentil touch 16 gigo d'agneau avec des EP 630 (mes shure viennent de claquer aujourdui même \o/ ) et l'étuit qui va bien.
Acheté gentillement avec ma paye, et ma bourse... merci les économies spaghettis.

Aujourd'hui fu un jour mémorable pour mon portefeuille, j'ai acheté aussi un appareil photo pour ma copine.. pas facile..

edit: je vien de virer la protection ecran, j'était entrain de devenir tarrer, dommage, l'ipod avez un touché plus agréable, mais sinon vous niveau rayures, vous trouvez ça utile? , j'ai appuié comme un bourin au cutter, ça passe bien, il a pas une trace..


----------



## Paski.pne (17 Décembre 2008)

Félicitations itako et mes condoléances à ton portefeuille. 
N'aie crainte pour l'écran, il est pour ainsi dire inrayable, c'est du costaud. Je n'ai pas de film de protection juste une chaussette Apple pour quand je le mets dans mes poches.


Gyzmo 7 a dit:


> Exactement ! Comme je sais toujours ce que je veux écouter et que ma bibliothèque faite par mes soins est très bien rangée, ça me prend très peu de temps.


Comme beaucoup d'utilisateurs Windows que je croise, tu es très "méfiant" à l'idée de laisser une application faire les rangements à ta place. C'est peut-être l'une des choses qui se distingue de l'univers Mac.
Ceci dit, iTunes range par défaut de façon très correcte les musiques, il les classe par artiste, puis pour chacun par album. Il crée juste un dossier particulier appelé compilations pour les... (Oh, surprises !) Compilations 
C'est-à-dire, que même si tu laissais iTunes ranger lui-même les musiques tu les trouverais tout de même très facilement depuis l'explorateur. Et tout le reste, navigation par genre, année, compositeur, etc. se fait depuis l'interface iTunes grâce à la gestion des tags ID3. Ce qui fait que les méthodes d'accès et d'exploration de ta bibliothèque musicale sont bien plus vaste et souples que par un jeu de dossiers.
Gérer manuellement comme tu le souhaites est certes facile à mettre en &#339;uvre pour des clés de petite capacité, mais dès que tu t'attaques à de gros volumes de musiques, passer par une interface telle qu'iTunes est à mes yeux d'un plus grand confort. D'autant que n'importe quelle modification apportée à un morceau est très facilement synchronisable sur l'iPod. Tu n'es même pas obligé de te prendre la tête a essayer de te rappeler ce que tu avais modifié pour le rapporter sur le lecteur MP3, iTunes le fait à ta place.
Je crois que c'est une question d'habitude 


Gyzmo 7 a dit:


> "Tu entends quoi exactement par mode de stockage externe banal ? Car j'ai peur de ne pas comprendre."
> ---> J'entends ce que tu as dis plus haut, ce serait le rêve.


Ça, malheureusement pour toi, ce n'est pas dans la "philosophie" d'Apple.
un iPod, c'est avant tout le couple iPod/iTunes


----------



## Gyzmo 7 (17 Décembre 2008)

"Comme beaucoup d'utilisateurs Windows que je croise, tu es très "méfiant" à l'idée de laisser une application faire les rangements à ta place. C'est peut-être l'une des choses qui se distingue de l'univers Mac."
---> Je pense que ce n'est pas de la méfiance, c'est juste de la comparaison. C'est-à-dire que pour le peu de musique que j'ai mis dans iTunes, il ne les classe pas du tout comme je le voudrais (et donc comme déjà fait des dossiers). Du coup ça prend beaucoup de temps de tout changer.

"C'est-à-dire, que même si tu laissais iTunes ranger lui-même les musiques tu les trouverais tout de même très facilement depuis l'explorateur. Et tout le reste, navigation par genre, année, compositeur, etc. se fait depuis l'interface iTunes grâce à la gestion des tags ID3. Ce qui fait que les méthodes d'accès et d'exploration de ta bibliothèque musicale sont bien plus vaste et souples que par un jeu de dossiers."
---> Malheureusement la quasi totalité de mes MP3s viennent de sources diverses et variées qui font que lorsqu'on les met dans un lecteur MP3 (pas seulement un iPod) les artistes/titres/genres sont faux (nom de l'artiste : www.mp3quituent.com, genre : musique, etc...). Ce qui fait qu'iTunes et mon iPod les affichent comme ils peuvent et le résultat est très mauvais. J'en conviens que pour ce problème iTunes n'y peut rien, mais changer toutes ces infos serait un travail de titan.

"Gérer manuellement comme tu le souhaites est certes facile à mettre en uvre pour des clés de petite capacité, mais dès que tu t'attaques à de gros volumes de musiques, passer par une interface telle qu'iTunes est à mes yeux d'un plus grand confort. Je crois que c'est une question d'habitude"
---> Effectivement, c'est une question d'habitude car ce que tu trouve "difficile à faire pour de gros volume" ne me prend quasiment pas de temps, construire et gérer une bibliothèque se fait sur le long terme et non pas tout d'un coup.

"D'autant que n'importe quelle modification apportée à un morceau est très facilement synchronisable sur l'iPod. Tu n'es même pas obligé de te prendre la tête a essayer de te rappeler ce que tu avais modifié pour le rapporter sur le lecteur MP3, iTunes le fait à ta place."
---> Ca c'est le seul avantage que je lui trouve, c'est effectivement très pratique, pas uniquement pour les MP3s mais aussi pour les vidéos/photos.

"Ça, malheureusement pour toi, ce n'est pas dans la "philosophie" d'Apple.
un iPod, c'est avant tout le couple iPod/iTunes."
---> Et c'est ce qui est le plus regrétable, je connais beaucoup de gens qui voudraient un iPod mais qui ne franchissent pas le pas à cause d'iTunes.


----------



## Paski.pne (17 Décembre 2008)

Il est évident qu'avec des fichiers mal taggés, l'emploi d'iTunes est très mal aisé, car tout passe par là. iTunes est une interface. J'ai presque envie de dire que la façon dont sont rangés les fichiers sur l'ordi on s'en fout quand on passe par iTunes. Ça peut être le bordel dans le dossier, cela ne se verra pas dans iTunes si les tags sont bons. iTunes n'est pas un reflet de l'organisation du dossier de musiques, c'est une interface pour lancer la lecture, pour l'ordonner selon ses goût, pour explorer non pas une arborescence mais des références (grâce aux tags), un même titre peut donc être placé dans autant de listes de lecture que l'on veut.

Quand on a pris l'habitude de tout gérer et explorer manuellement des fichiers, il est clair qu'on le fait aisément et que passer par autre chose semble déroutant, mais je crois que l'on s'y fait vite (regarde à quel points les photographes sont heureux d'avoir vu apparaître des outils de gestion de photothèques tels que Lightroom ou Aperture, qui ne sont dans une certaine mesure qu'une sorte d'iTunes photographique. J'ai bien dit dans une certaine mesure, car se sont aussi des développeurs de fichiers).

Et pour ce qui est de gérer, quand on laisse iTunes faire ça se borne à mettre le CD et à cliquer sur importer (ou a simplement glisser les fichiers depuis une source externe), point. C'est pas plus compliqué que pour toi avec ta gestion propre. La gestion du dossier, moi, je m'en moque car je n'ai pas besoin de savoir comment il est organisé pour naviguer dans ma bibliothèque musicale depuis iTunes. Quand j'ai besoin d'un fichier pour par exemple le copier quelque part, soit je passe par iTunes, je prends et je glisse le fichier ou  je fais un cmd-r sur le titre (sans doute ctrl-r sous Windows) et ça m'affiche le fichier sur l'ordi ; ou bien j'explore le dossier et comme je sais que la construction de celui-ci est basique (artiste/album), je trouve rapidement.

Mais bon, je ne veux pas te convertir à iTunes, je voudrais juste briser certains "mythes" à son sujet 

Je serais toi, je prendrais quand même un peu de temps pour bien tagger mes titres, ça rend quand même bien service


----------



## Gyzmo 7 (17 Décembre 2008)

Malheureusement vu le nombre de fichiers mal tagués dont je dispose, il me faudrait des semaines pour tout remettre en ordre. Je n'en ai ni l'envie ni le temps. De plus, il est très lent sur mon PC (alors qu'aucun de mes autres logiciels ne rament), donc il faut vraiment avoir du temps devant soi pour l'utiliser.
Tu explique que dans ton cas, tes dossiers sont rangés de façon basique et qu'iTunes t'offre plus de précision, pour moi c'est exactement l'inverse. Quand je lui rentre ma bibliothèque extrêmement détaillée il en ressort un bordel monstre du fait que les tags sont erronés. Il perd donc toute son utilité, mais on peut pas faire sans lui.

J'ai bien compris que c'est un outil avec de multiples possibilités qui sait gérer nombre de combinaisons, ce que je lui reproche c'est de ne pas pouvoir passer outre quand il complique les choses. Ce qui est mon cas.

C'est pour ça que le jour où un iPod pourra être géré "en direct", ce sera le lecteur multimédia parfait. Pour le moment il ne répond aux besoins que de certaines personnes, et est extrêmement génant pour d'autres.


----------



## Paski.pne (17 Décembre 2008)

Je n'ai malheureusement pas de solution simple pour tes tags (et je comprends parfaitement qu'iTunes te foute le bordel à cause de ça et que tu veuilles t'en passer). Je crois cependant qu'il existe des outils autres qu'iTunes qui permettent de récupérer et d'appliquer des tags à des fichiers mal taggés (ils emploient les noms des fichiers pour la reconnaissance, je crois), ils évitent que tu aies tout à te taper à la main. Mais vu que je n'en emploie pas, je n'ai pas de référence à te donner, dommage cela aurait pu t'être utile.


----------



## Gyzmo 7 (17 Décembre 2008)

C'est sûr ! Avec un logiciel de ce type, je pourrais déjà utiliser iTunes de façon "normale".
Pour le moment je passe mon temps à essayer de le contourner...


----------



## Paski.pne (17 Décembre 2008)

Je pense que tu peux quand même trouver quelque chose en fouillant un peu le net.

Par exemple, j'ai trouvé rapidement ça (j'ignore si c'est bon ou pas) :
Mp3tag


----------



## Gyzmo 7 (17 Décembre 2008)

Je vais essayer, je verrais bien si c'est efficace ou pas.
Je peux déjà essayer sur les MP3s que j'ai mis dans iTunes, ça ne peut pas être pire


----------



## Paski.pne (17 Décembre 2008)

Un petit conseil, retire d'abord ces titres d'iTunes (tu évites juste de valider quand il te demanderas si tu souhaites aussi les mettre à la corbeille), sinon il ne va plus retrouver ses petits. Puis tu les y remets et tu verras bien s'il les affiche alors avec les bons tags 

Bon courage  

PS : Désolé Touch-me, on a un peu fait déborder ton fil du sujet


----------



## Gyzmo 7 (17 Décembre 2008)

Ok, je vais suivre tes conseils.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> hééé oui, c'est bien un touch, je deviens fou avec les bulle de merde sous le film de protection et j'ai un blême avec l'installation d'apps a partir de itunes, c'est super lourd je suis obligé de tout installer a partir du touch..., si vous pouvez m'aider sur mon autre topic ça serait cool
> 
> Sinon voila c'est un gentil touch 16 gigo d'agneau avec des EP 630 (mes shure viennent de claquer aujourdui même \o/ ) et l'étuit qui va bien.
> Acheté gentillement avec ma paye, et ma bourse... merci les économies spaghettis.
> ...


Félicitations pour ton achat. 

Pour le problème des applications, je ne sais pas. Celle que j'ai installées, je les ai téléchargées depuis l'iPod et à la synchro suivante, elles se sont retrouvées sans problème dans le Mac.

Pour l'étui, c'est celui-là que j'ai pris en remplacement de celui en polycarbonate commandé sur fanc.com. Il est vraiment très bien et permet d'utiliser l'iPod en le laissant dedans. Il n'est pas fourni avec des films protecteurs pour écrans mais je pense qu'on peut allègrement s'en passer.


----------



## Touch-me (21 Décembre 2008)

Pour clore tout ça je voulais juste de dire que j'ai finalement fini par l'avoir mon Itouch 2G!!! et franchement je ne regrette pas du tout!  Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aider à me décider  :love::love::love:


----------



## lsr (23 Décembre 2008)

salut à tous !
voila j'ai commandé aujourd'hui mon ipod touch 2G 16Go !
normalement je devrais l'avoir d'ici la fin de la semaine... croisons les doigts 
je l'utiliserais en remplacement de mon classic 80Go, non pas qu'il soit HS mais quand je l'ai acheté (octobre 2007) j'ai eu les yeux plus gros que le ventre niveau espace disque 
j'espère quand même ne pas avoir fait un achat trop précipité, mais ca fait quand même plusieurs semaines que je me tâte... la tentation est trop forte !
alors j'ai craqué...
bref j'espère vous donner bientôt de mes nouvelles (espérons quelles soient bonnes!)
petite question au passage: 
qu'y a-t-il de mieux pour protéger son ipod touch, mais sans etui, juste avec un film transparent ?
j'ai entendu parler d'invisible shield, mais c'est un peu cher... mais le prix est peut-être justifier vu qu'apparemen l'ipod (le devant et l'arrière) est efficacement protéger ! 
certains d'entre vous ont ils ca ?

et désolé si je me suis planté de topic...
merci


----------



## itako (23 Décembre 2008)

lsr a dit:


> je l'utiliserais en remplacement de mon classic 80Go, non pas qu'il soit HS mais quand je l'ai acheté (octobre 2007) j'ai eu les yeux plus gros que le ventre niveau espace disque



Petit joueur.

Pour ce qui est de la protection ça te dis pas une petite skin custom? sinon mon étui en polymachinchose il est pas mal, mais bon c'est un étui.


----------



## Cleveland (23 Décembre 2008)

Bien voilà 

Je vais avoir un iPod Touch 8 Go ce soir pour mon anniversaire ( aujourd'hui  ) .. Je vais essaye de prendre tout de même le 16 Go


----------



## Cleveland (23 Décembre 2008)

Je l'aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2008)

Bon amusement 

Fais nous un petit retour pour voir ce que tu en penses et/oi si tu as encore certaines questions...


----------



## Wenzstarz (23 Décembre 2008)

Fais nous part de tes commentaires sur l'engin 
Défauts /qualités etc


----------



## Cleveland (23 Décembre 2008)

J'ai déjà une question sur un autre topic 


Le pire ? Je l'ai pas encore déballé  . Et je l'ai depuis 16h


----------



## Wenzstarz (23 Décembre 2008)

> Le pire ? Je l'ai pas encore déballé  . Et je l'ai depuis 16h


a ouais quand même !
On peut dire que tu es patient 
Entre mes mains il aurait pas tenu emballé disons....euh.....2sc


----------



## lsr (24 Décembre 2008)

Wenzstarz a dit:


> a ouais quand même !
> On peut dire que tu es patient
> Entre mes mains il aurait pas tenu emballé disons....euh.....2sc



 +1

Sinon, c'est le 8 ou 16go que tu as alors ?

Le mien à été expédié... j'ai hâte !


----------



## Cleveland (24 Décembre 2008)

8Go il n'avait plus de 16Go malheureusement . 

Je cherche une housse  .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> 8Go il n'avait plus de 16Go malheureusement .
> 
> Je cherche une housse  .


Au mien, je lui ai offert cet étui.


----------



## Cleveland (24 Décembre 2008)

Merci mais ce n'est pas cela que je cherche


----------



## Neohlogix (24 Décembre 2008)

Recu pour mon annif, je ne m'en sépare plus. il est


----------



## Cleveland (24 Décembre 2008)

J'aimerai savoir que faire pour garder au mieux la batterie de l'iPod Touch ?

Je l'ai aps encore ouvert ,je veux TOUT savoir pour le garder au mieux


----------



## DeepDark (24 Décembre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> J'aimerai savoir que faire pour garder au mieux la batterie de l'iPod Touch ?
> 
> Je l'ai aps encore ouvert ,je veux TOUT savoir pour le garder au mieux


Pas grand chose à faire...

Désactiver le Push peut être mais à part ça...


----------



## Cleveland (24 Décembre 2008)

Cad le Push ? 

Quand je le déballe , j'attend que la batterie soit vide et je le recharge c bien ca ? 

Pour ceux qu'ils l'ont depuis quelques mois la batterie dure bien ?Vous l'utilisez fréquemment ? Je veux tout savoir


----------



## itako (24 Décembre 2008)

désactiver le push et le wifi par la même occasion.

Le push c'est pour dll automatiquement tes mails si tu préférés.


----------



## Cleveland (24 Décembre 2008)

et quid de la batterie ?  enfin ce que j'ai marqué svp ?


----------



## DeepDark (24 Décembre 2008)

L'iPod est livré chargé. 

Tu n'est pas obligé d'attendre qu'il soit complètement dechargé avant de le brancher mais il est conseillé de le vider complètement une fois par mois


----------



## itako (24 Décembre 2008)

ba tu la calibre juste tout les 1 ou 2 mois, le reste joseg, c'est pas pour rien qu'il existe des stations d'accueil, sinon tu vas voir sur le site d'apple.

Mais normalement ta pas trop à t'en préoccuper.


----------



## Cleveland (24 Décembre 2008)

Merci les gens ! 

Je dois resister a l'envie de l'ouvrir maintenant


----------



## iSuck (25 Décembre 2008)

Arf pas de veine comme dab 
En rupture de stock depuis 1 semaine chez mon magasin...
Résultat me suis tourné vers le Nano 16Go


----------



## Cleveland (25 Décembre 2008)

Je l'adore ! 

Le soucis ? La livebox il faut que je laisse le wifi sans sécurité sinon ca marche pas . Une aide svp ?

Et la remote idem je la vois sur iTunes puis après plus rien


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

Tu mets ta livebox avec une clé wep.

Tu sélectionnes ton réseau depuis l'ipod, tu rentres le mot de passe et avant d'appuyer sur "Rejoindre", tu n'oublies pas de mettre ta borne en mode association en appuyant sur le petit bouton noir en dessous de la box.

Pour Remote, tu dois rentrer le code qu'il te sera normalement indiqué pour qu'Itunes puisse voir/être contrôlé par l'ipod.

Ahh moi, il me manque un peu mon ipod touch.... Un peu de nostalgie


----------



## Cleveland (25 Décembre 2008)

Oui pour la remote iTunes voit bien mon iPod mais ensuite  . Que faire ?

Qu'as tu antoine ?

merci


PS : Le soucis c qu'il y a plusieurs boutons noir lequel est le bon ? 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> Oui pour la remote iTunes voit bien mon iPod mais ensuite  . Que faire ?



Il t'indique normalement un suite de 4 chiffre à rentrée. Et c'est tout. Je vois pas ou tu bloque? IL faut cliquer sur l'ipod qui apparaît dans itunes si mes souvenirs sont bons.



Cleveland a dit:


> Qu'as tu antoine ?



Ben rien, je vais bien


----------



## Cleveland (25 Décembre 2008)

Bien il apparaît bien dans iTunes mais après l'application remote sur l'iPod touch bien il cherche ma liste de lecture même si il la voit après il y a plus rien 

Et le bouton sur la livebox c le bouton " REG " ?

Tu as aucun iPhone ? iPod touch ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> Je l'adore !
> 
> Le soucis ? La livebox il faut que je laisse le wifi sans sécurité sinon ca marche pas . Une aide svp ?
> 
> Et la remote idem je la vois sur iTunes puis après plus rien


C'est quoi la remote ?


----------



## Vladimok (26 Décembre 2008)

Le Pere Noel m'a apporte mon iPod touch 16Go. Je tape  ce message avec, c'est genial !!!


----------



## Cleveland (26 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est quoi la remote ?





L'application " Remote "


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> L'application " Remote "


Connais pas.


----------



## Cleveland (26 Décembre 2008)

Va voir sur l'AppStore


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> Va voir sur l'AppStore


Je me doutais bien que c'était un truc comme ça.


----------



## DeepDark (26 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je me doutais bien que c'était un truc comme ça.


C'est une des seules applications made in Apple (ou la seule?) qui permet de contrôler la lecture de sa bibliothèque (ou des bibliothèques) iTunes depuis l'iPod par wifi.

Très pratique


----------



## Cleveland (26 Décembre 2008)

Sauf que ca marche pas chez moi et je me demande bien pourquoi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> C'est une des seules applications made in Apple (ou la seule?) qui permet de contrôler la lecture de sa bibliothèque (ou des bibliothèques) iTunes depuis l'iPod par wifi.
> 
> Très pratique


Moi, j'ai une télécommande. Elle n'est pas wi-fi mais elle commande très bien. 

Mais je regarderai peut-être quand même cette application. Merci du tuyau.


----------



## DeepDark (26 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, j'ai une télécommande. Elle n'est pas wi-fi mais elle commande très bien.
> 
> Mais je regarderai peut-être quand même cette application. Merci du tuyau.


Mais voir et commander iTunes (pas seulement changer de chanson, régler le volume mais choisir quelle musique jouer) à distance c'est quand même mieux qu'une simple télécommande non? 


:love:


----------



## Cleveland (28 Décembre 2008)

V'la l'arnaque ! 

Je ne peux recharger mon iPod touch avec la prise secteur de mon ancien iPod mini


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2008)

J'ai installé et configuré l'application Remote et ça marche. :love:


----------

